# snow X lavender



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

i want to breed my snow in a few years but dont know what to breed it too, was thinking lavender! what would that produce?


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

you would get normals het lav and snow i think


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Google 'ians vivarium' to see pics

you'll get champagne snow hets


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Normals het for Amel, Anery and Lavender. The most acceptable trade name for Amel + Anery + Lavender is "Snopal", although some people don't use it.

Breeding back two of the normals could produce snopal but only a very very small chance of doing so.


----------



## Fayesmith (Aug 26, 2012)

Wondered if you could help me out as this is a simular post! im wanting to put my striped snow corn with my male lavender motley, what would be produced??? thanks for any info ))


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Fayesmith said:


> Wondered if you could help me out as this is a simular post! im wanting to put my striped snow corn with my male lavender motley, what would be produced??? thanks for any info ))


I answered this on your post in the snake section 

The results using the corn calculator are:



> Male: Lavender, Motley
> 
> Female: Snow, Stripe ( Amel, Anery, Stripe )
> 
> ...


----------



## Fayesmith (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahh thanks haha I replied here first as I didn't know how to make a post haha  thanks again! X


----------

